# The banning of SmokeyMcBong



## Slippybad (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't understand why mimb banned him. Over at can am forum where people feel welcome he is a very helpful part of the community. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?3usjle


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

who is this smokeymcbong you speak of


----------



## Slippybad (Jan 17, 2012)

He's just another guy that was kicked cause of his screen name. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lcodph


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

You just answered your own question. Inappropriate screen names are not allowed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they try to make it a underage friendly forum here, dont need to put any ideas in the heads of kids . kinda sounds bad when you look at it in that perspective..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

His signature didn't help either. You don't put that info out unless you want attention.....looks like he got the attention he wanted!


----------



## Slippybad (Jan 17, 2012)

Y'all do realize its legal in some places right!!! And we don't live in the 40's anymore I mean god forbid if I put a pic of a leaf or the ink on my back that is for my little girl I would be a bad influence cause we all know that prime time tv dose not show anything like that!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kbfsdx


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have read a lot of Smokey's posts over on the Can Am forum and he is very helpful and knowledgable. Having said that, however, this is a family friendly forum, and while it might be *big finger quotes here* "LEGAL" in some places in local laws. Our federal laws still say that it is ILLEGAL. Now, I myself am very tattooed, and yes I drink. I do not however throw that up in everyones face out of respect for other people. I am sure that if he would just have respect for the family nature that we portray here at MIMB then he would be welcomed here. I for one would love to have his Can Am knowledge here for everyone to benefit from. But again it all comes down to respect for everyone else. Just my .02 cents, do with it as you like.


----------



## Slippybad (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see it rite now mimb moderators at a gas station telling their child " I'm sorry child but you can not come in this store with me because there is a shirt with a big pot leaf on it ". 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kfapps


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey brother why don't you chill out. Like everyone said it is a family friendly forum. The mods work hard to keep it clean. That's how we like it. I mean honestly if you don't like it you don't have to be on here no reason to complain on the forum. Just respect the ways of things and let be. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Rules are rules and that all there is to it. non of the moderators that I've met are as you are trying to portray them. If a individual can't abide by the same set of rules thousands of others are then who its really at fault. With that being said I'm sure he could be an asset to the mimb community, just an appropriate screen name away.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^ x2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Slippybad said:


> I can see it rite now mimb moderators at a gas station telling their child " I'm sorry child but you can not come in this store with me because there is a shirt with a big pot leaf on it ".
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kfapps


Dude if you have such a problem with our forum don't let the door hit you in the *** on the way out. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First off, he was not banned, so get your story straight. His account was deleted. And he was given a chance to re-join. I'll be more than happy to copy in the email he was sent stating just that... Rules are rules and they will be enforced. Questioning those rules isnt a good idea either. Ask some of our other members (or former members) what jumping on the "save someone else" band wagon can do for you.

We will NOT tollerate illegal drugs or paraphanalia here. In user names, posts, signatures, anywhere. That was explained to him and he is welcome back here with an appropriate user name and clean signature, and no references to illegal drugs..

Any further dragging out of the topic will result it consequences for all parties.

MSG sent to Rob:


_Rob,

You account has been deleted. This is a family oriented forum. We do not allow mention of any illegal activity or paraphernalia, on the forum or in signatures, period. If you wish to be a part of this forum please sign back up with an appropriate name. Any mention of illegal drugs or paraphernalia again, and your account will be banned permanently. 

- Admin_


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You have answered your own question.

Its a family forum and that's the bottom line and the way its staying. We will not let inappropriate forum names slide and to start bashing the mods is not gonna help the matter. 

We would love to have his knowledge here but we will not make an exception for anyone regardless of their knowledge.


----------

